# Low K Help



## Mark102 (Oct 6, 2018)

I just received my soil test back and my K level is about 60ppm. My Sulphur level is already at the high end of acceptable so what is a good way to get the K? I don't want to use MOP but SOP seems like it's not an option because of the already high sulphur. Thanks.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Can you post the test? What extract testing method are the levels based on? FYI, there is no known toxic level for S (So4). It's not a concern. To my knowledge, there are only two K fertilizer options that do not contain S: MOP and Potassium Nitrate (13-0-46).


----------



## Mark102 (Oct 6, 2018)

So excessive S isn't much of a concern? My PH is 6.4 and everything else except K is in the normal range or just lower.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Mark102 said:


> So excessive S isn't much of a concern? My PH is 6.4 and everything else except K is in the normal range or just lower.


The problem with adding something with sulfur is it will lower your pH, so you will need to counteract it with lime. Be careful with lime if your calcium and magnesium are high.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Mark102 said:


> So excessive S isn't much of a concern? My PH is 6.4 and everything else except K is in the normal range or just lower.


Nope. Unless you applied elemental sulfur to your lawn, the test is measuring sulfur that is mostly in the form of sulfate (SO4). Sulfate is a plant nutrient. Sulfate will not lower pH. No more than the H in H2O is explosive.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Mark102 said:
> 
> 
> > So excessive S isn't much of a concern? My PH is 6.4 and everything else except K is in the normal range or just lower.
> ...


Interesting analogy, but true.  I stand corrected on my above post.


----------

